# can i?



## sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

show an image below my username?


----------



## MJ (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes. What image do you want?


----------



## sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

what choices do i have?


----------



## MJ (Nov 15, 2004)

sarah said:
			
		

> what choices do i have?



 What image would you like to see under your name? What would you like? An Angel? A pizza? A picture of yourself? You have many choices. If you have any questions you can also send me a pm and I will help you. Don't be afraid to ask


----------



## sarah (Nov 17, 2004)

thankyou sooooo much MJ and wayneT,this is great...i love my avatar!


----------



## MJ (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy to help you Sarah


----------

